# surge and water hummer



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (31 أكتوبر 2014)

اية الفرق بين ظاهرة ال surge و water hummer كذلك اية الفرق بين expansion tank and and surge tank فى الوظيفة؟


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (31 أكتوبر 2014)

water Hummer : ديه ظاهرة بتحدث داخل خطوط المواسير عند الغلق المفاجأ لاحد المحابس وخاصة الرئيسية منها ، ويحدث زيادة مفاجأة للضغط داخل خطوط المواسيلا قد تؤدي الى تلفيات كبيرة للقطع وللمحابس المركبة على الشبكة ، ويتم التغلب عليها بتركيب جهاز يسمى water hummer arrestor
the expansion tank :يتم تركيبه في الشبكات المغلقة 
the surge tank : يتم تركيبه في الشبكات المفتوحة وخاصة حمامات السباحة والنوافير


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (2 نوفمبر 2014)

طب يا هندسة وابالنسبة لظاهرة ال surge تفرق فاية عن عن ظاهرة الواتر هامر؟


----------



## Badran Mohammed (2 نوفمبر 2014)

هذه محاضرة فيديو عن الموضوع:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN9d6h3Qlx4
وهذه ايضاً
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiTzez0x6aQ


----------

